# How can i get rid of my tan?



## Gleep (Aug 21, 2005)

After a lovely holiday, I have come back with a tan that makes me look really yellow! I'm naturally pale skinned, but now i just look like a Simpson! It really doesn't suit me! I was wondering if there's any way i could get rid of it bar waiting for it to fade? Any help would be appreciated!

Luv an kisses Gleep
xxx


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 21, 2005)

you're stuck waiting for it to fade.

help it along by exfoliating thoroughly every day - and moisturize well.


----------



## Gleep (Aug 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 
_you're stuck waiting for it to fade.

help it along by exfoliating thoroughly every day - and moisturize well._

 
Thanks, i'll buy an exfoliator too that might help, any recomendations?


----------



## x_GlAmOuR_GaL_x (Aug 21, 2005)

ya exfoliate your skin, that will make it fade alot faster


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 21, 2005)

Maybe something like St. Ives?


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 22, 2005)

a loofah sponge should do the trick nicely.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 22, 2005)

Exfoliating helps.  I love Totally Juicy lime foaming face scrub.  Walmart carries it and it is really cheap.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 23, 2005)

stay inside honey. and scrub hard with that loofa! i used to be a NC35 now i dropped down to a NC25/20 (which is my orig start )


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 23, 2005)

Loads of vitamin D (i think) filled products, aloe vera substances to help heal the damage to your skin. Definitely a good exfoliator etc....
Hope you turn out alright in the end- i'm sure it doen't look too bad!!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Aug 25, 2005)

try glycolic acid, and stay inside or away from the sun for a couple of weeks, also dont scrub your face off, because too much mechanical exfoliation can tear your skin and make it look rough.So be careful and please dont use st.ives apricot scrub!(eek!) anything with microbeads or chemical exfoliation (glycolics).and it will fade.


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 26, 2005)

Biotherm Hydra Detox Mousse, has very fine particles to it, I use it twice every day.

Get a good sunblock (with Mexoryl, like Biotherm, L'Oreal or Lancome and at least SPF30). 

And don't forget: you can also tan under an umbrella (reflexion from the ground, buildings...) and UV-rays will come through cloudes...


----------



## MACreation (Sep 1, 2005)

huh ...well this explains why i keep losing my tan..., i love exfoliating.......damnit!! GRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Whit2389 (Sep 4, 2005)

Exfoliate, moisturize, wear lots of sunblock, use a scrub..


----------



## xiahe (Sep 11, 2005)

stay out of the sun, and exfoliate.


----------

